# Air Cannon



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I was Harbor Freight Last week and they had these air tanks for 20.00. So I picked up a couple of them. I re did Air Cannon from last year. The extra tank really surprised me how much pressure I had a a lower psi. It is 30 psi in the Video. I only had it hooked up to my small trim compressor. Any thing over 40 psi sent it backwards. But I will have it mounted down at Halloween.

Air Cannon video by brushe2008 - Photobucket


----------



## Kairo (Jun 4, 2010)

interesting stuff.
I wonder if these kind of canons can do the job for my "cloth propulsion" project...
Could make a test for me ? just in order to have an idea of power...


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This 1 has a 1 inch valve on it. It is very powerful. When I first tried it My wife was sitting at the computer, and it blew her gown up, she was about 28 feet from it. I wouldn't mind trying something for you. But most of my stuff is packed. Also for the next 2 weeks I will be on the road a lot. But after that if you haven't got it running I will see what I can do.


----------



## Kairo (Jun 4, 2010)

no problem, my event is planning for october...so i can wait.
Sorry for asking that, but i really can't buy ware just for testing...
Thanks for your help


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

No Problem, I certainly understand. I got that sprinkler valve on clearance 2 years ago for 6.00 and the tank last week for 20.00. Then had to spend about 6.00 on some new fittings. So I don't have that much in this. I will just be hiding it and shooting at legs.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Very cool! I'm going to harbor freight tonight!

Where did you find the sprinkler valve? Do you know what the max pressure it can safely operate at is? How are you actuating it?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Charlie HD was clearing out the sprinkler valve I used over a year ago. But any air valve will work. I wouldn't run mine over 40 lbs. At 40 lbs with my big compressor, it will be plenty loud and I am thinking of breaking up the air with a metal vent. Cause the 1 inch valve put out a ton of air. If I was going to buy a air valve now, I would use a single 3/8 or 1/2. It will give you plenty of air and noise. It will be cheaper for fittings and use less air. As for tripping it My valve is 12 volt. So I might put it on a mat or a beam breaker. But it will need a timer or prop controller. You don't want some one standing on a switch, and it just keep running.Fright props or Ebay both have these valves. Should be 30 to 40 dollars. You might can still find a sprinkler valve for 10 to 25.00. But I would spend the extra and get one that will give you many years of service.


----------



## Arris138 (Apr 24, 2010)

Has anyone else had a problem getting the original valve out of the tank? I'm not a small guy, and i've just about rounded off the brass fitting trying to get it off of there with a large pair of adjustable pliers. Did I just happen to get one that was super tight on there?


----------



## Arris138 (Apr 24, 2010)

After another round with it, the valve came out. It has a cement in the bottom of it that keeps it in place.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Arris138 said:


> After another round with it, the valve came out. It has a cement in the bottom of it that keeps it in place.


It is a pipe dope used to make sure it doesn't leak. I just used Teflon tape installing the new parts. I had a 12 pipe wrench I used to get mine off. Iam sure it wasn't easy trying to hold the pliers tight, that tank and turn it. Glad you got it off.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I so want that!


----------

